# Schmiergeld lohnt sich: Haftbefehl aufgehoben



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2005)

http://www.welt.de/data/2005/08/30/767912.html



> Augsburg - Nur zwei Wochen nach seiner Verurteilung wird der ehemalige Rüstungsstaatssekretär L*-H* Pf* am Donnerstag aus dem Gefängnis entlassen. Das Augsburger Landgericht beschloß am Dienstag, den Haftbefehl gegen Auflagen außer Vollzug zu setzen



:motz:

Das also ist Deutschland...


----------



## sascha (30 August 2005)

Halbstrafe abgesessen, da Gefängniszeit in Frankreich angerechnet wurde. Pfahls war nicht vorbestraft, insofern kann ein Haftbefehl gegen Auflagen zur Bewährung ausgesetzt werden.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 August 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> :motz:
> 
> Das also ist Deutschland...


Da fiele mir ein noch viel *dickerer Fisch* (_Blätter für deutsche und internationale Politik 4/2001_) aus dieser Ära ein! :motz:  :motz:


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2005)

K natürlich - und K sowieso...
und dann dieser Fallschirmspringer.
weiss jemand zufällig, ob der Düsseldorfer Fallschirmspringer eine webseite hatte? web/tech oder wie hiess das?

K & K & M auf einem Blick, hier

Die Rolle der Medien... Da schweige ich lieber... 

Formal ist die Entlassung korrekt, aber "formal" ist so manches korrekt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 August 2005)

*wie hiess das*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> web/tech oder wie hiess das?


Ja, Webtech, Exportberatungsfirma in Düsseldorf. Eine kleine *Chronik*...

BTW: Heute (23.45 Uhr) strahlt die ARD die Dokumentation *"Allein gegen Strauß und die Millionen. Die unerwünschten Ermittlungen eines Staatsanwalts"* aus. Weshalb nur so spät, so spät?!?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (11 Oktober 2005)

*Staatsaffäre!?!*

*"Die Staatsaffäre P*** - Exklusiv in report München: Die Flucht und die Helfer"* ( => *Video*)
Eieieieiei!  Einen schönen Gesamtüberblick bietet *"Der Fall P***"*.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2005)

Preisfrage:
Was hat der Dialerfall "M**lock" mit angeblichen Schmiergeldern von 11-Acq gemeinsam _und_ dann noch mit Geldtransfers im Zusammenhang mit dem vor der Bretagne gesunkenen Tanker "Erika"?
Zu Gewinnen gibt's ein Foto einer (Geld-)waschmaschine


Danke für die links...
mich würde interessieren, wer damals die Firmen in Panama registriert hat für diese Herren... Wie viel Einfluss hatten diese Firmenregistrierer auf die deutsche und europäische Politik und Rechtsprechung? Klingt abstrus, aber: die Macht dieser Firmen dürfte allein aufgrund der Informationen groß sein, die sie haben... und die andere nicht haben...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Januar 2006)

"Schmiergeld" scheint  eher auf einem der unteren Plätze der *Skala der Wirtschaftskriminalität* angesiedelt zu sein.


----------



## drboe (12 Januar 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> "Schmiergeld" scheint  eher auf einem der unteren Plätze der *Skala der Wirtschaftskriminalität* angesiedelt zu sein.


Ich muss doch sehr bitten: das sind "nützliche Aufwendungen". Und solche  kann man bestimmt von der Steuer absetzen. 

Natürlich ist es interessant, wer welcher Pfeife wofür wieviel Geld zusteckte oder zusteckt. Seit der Causa Kohl weiß man, dass die ganze Republik grundsätzlich für lau zu haben ist. Wobei der konservative Politiker in jedem Fall "ordentlich" Geld sehen will. Sozialdemokraten machen es schon für Taschengeld, gelegentliche Fluggelegenheiten, Bierlieferungen zu Hochzeiten und andere nette Aufmerksamkeiten. 
Die Nähe der Parlamentarier zu Unternehmen - allein rund um das Berliner Gesundheitsministerium sollen sich 430 Lobby-Verbände angesiedelt haben - bekommt jüngst ja auch besonders hübsche Namen. Korrupt ist da keiner: Parlamentarier kann man nicht bestechen; es fehlt am entsprechemden Gesetz. Public Private Partnership klingt irgendwie auch viel besser als Ausverkauf von Volksvermögen. Und "Initiative Neue Soziale Makrtwirtschaft" klingt sogar so gut, dass selbst Grüne und Sozialdemokraten sich vor den Karren von Gesamtmetall spannen lassen. Alles für lau? Gewiß nicht!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Januar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunikacja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht mehr  § 4 Abs. 5 EStG


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nähe der Parlamentarier zu Unternehmen - allein rund um das Berliner
> Gesundheitsministerium sollen sich 430 Lobby-Verbände angesiedelt haben -


http://www.zeit.de/2003/45/Lobbyismus


> Die fünfte Gewalt
> Lobbyisten haben so viel Einfluss wie nie zuvor in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik


http://www.n24.de/politik/inland/index.php/a2005101315111948356


> Lobbyismus: Politik als Wunschkonzert?


cp


----------

